# TFO Lefty Kreh Professional Series Rod



## cbrash

I have a Temple Fork Outfitters 8wt 9'0" 4 piece Lefty Kreh Professional Series (valued at 159.95) rod for sale. The rod is used...not personally though. It is in GREAT shape! I was going to try fly fishing but never got around to it. It Comes with the hard carrying case shown and also some fly line that I bought at Bass Pro during their sale. Not sure what the brand of the line is...ad said Cortland ($50) but is in a white river fly shop bag. Asking $130, cash only, for everything!:thumbup:


----------



## Stuart H. Brown

I'd like to take a look at it one day this week. 850-206-2449.


----------

